

Wolfram Alpha API v2: Radically new pricing including free "experimental" access - gmaster1440
http://products.wolframalpha.com/api/

======
mdwrigh2
They don't seem to provide any pricing information beyond the free, non-
commercial level. This seems unfortunate, and signals to me that if I'm not
making a "major" product, I probably wouldn't be able to afford it.

~~~
gmaster1440
I was able to receive an upgrade for

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/papfpipabpficccg...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/papfpipabpficccgpbkahpaldkfhhgnk)

That included upgraded API thresholds and all, and I wouldn't consider the
Chrome extension to be a "major product"

------
cldwalker
Glad to see they learned from their previous pricing,
<http://products.wolframalpha.com/api/pricing.html>, where the _cheapest_ tier
was 1000 requests for $60. Dunno why it took them so long given the angry
backlash to their original API, [http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2009/10/15/the-
wolframalpha-api...](http://blog.wolframalpha.com/2009/10/15/the-wolframalpha-
api-has-arrived/)

------
mark_l_watson
I just signed up for the free API. It took a few minutes getting the Ruby
client library working but it seems pretty cool. The 2000 free API calls per
month is not as generous as, for example, the Open Calais web service's 50K
free calls per day. That said I really appreciate the free use to kick the
tires.

